# Créer un liveusb de Windows pour Mac



## PhenixDark (23 Novembre 2016)

Salut à tous ! Aprés quelques recherche sur les internet, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème que voici :

Ma coloc aimerait jouer à des jeux steam exclu PC sur son iMac de 2009 mais ne veut rien installer sur sa machine. Du coup j'ai pensé pouvoir lui faire un livecd ou usb de Windows où il lui suffirait de connecté la clé usb et de lancer le windows par simple pression d'une touche au démarrage.

Je n'ai trouvé que des tuto pour créer des installations en dualboot ou des liveusb mais sous linux. Quelqu'un connait une solution ? Merci ^^

PS : J'ai un PC sous Windows 10 et un macbook pro de 2013 si besoin pour faire les manip ^^


----------



## kasimodem (23 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour créer une clé bootable de Windows 10 il faut une version compatible Windows To Go, or cette fonctionnalité n'est présente que dans la version Entreprise de W10, pas dans les Pro ou Home, et n'est possible qu'avec certaines clés USB certifiées.
Quand bien même vous auriez cette version et créé une clé, le boot est extrêmement lent et il ne sera peut être pas possible d'installer des programmes dessus du fait de limitations de la version. Toute exécution de programme reste assez lente.

Je ne vois pas d'autre alternative crédible qu'un bootcamp (qu'on peut effacer du jour au lendemain d'un clic sous macOS au besoin).


----------



## PhenixDark (24 Novembre 2016)

D'accord merci beaucoup ^^ Je vais donc la convaincre de faire un bootcamp !


----------

